# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Benauwdheid diagnose hyperventilatie ?!

## Menno van Krimpen

Hoi allemaal,

ben een jongen van 22, eigen huis gekocht alles gaat lekker, zit in de computers, rijd 50.000km per jaar, alles gaat lekker totdat ik vorige week het volgende kreeg:

ik ben bij een klant bezig een schotel te hangen op het dak, is nix nieuws heb ik al 10 talle keren gedaan.

Ik zet 2 stappen op dat dak en voel me alsof ik dus net een eind heb zitten joggen.
5 minuten later ging het weer en ben verder gegaan.

Later op die dag ben ik onderweg naar huis en voel ik mijn linkerhand tintelen+vingertoppen, even daarnaa linkerarm , daarna linkertonghelft.

Even daarna rechterarm, ondertussen was ik bij een afslag en heb ik die genomen, ik kreeg het gevoel dat ik suf werd en zag bijna een auto over het hoofd.

Een paar minuten later begonnen mijn benen ook hevig te tintelen.. alles tintelde dus HEVIG , maar NIET de lippen.

Ik kreeg ook niets meer omhoog, benen niet, armen niet, alles was loodzwaar, ook mijn handen gingen richting gebalde toestand, kreeg ik moeilijk recht.

Ontdanks alles was ik gewoon erg rustig, wel zo van wat gebeurt mij nou?, maar niet hevig ademhalen etc etc.

Ik heb 112 gebeld (doe ik niet snel) en ben naar het ziekenhuis gebracht.

Ik bleek een tekort aan CALIUM te hebben, geen calcium dus.

Ze hebben mij 1 dag gehouden daar, volgende dag mocht ik naar huis, diagnose : Hyperventilatie.

Nu zit ik dus al 3 dagen thuis, ik ben erg kortademig, en heb relelijk druk op de borst, en af en toe pijn in linkerarm. ik hoef maar een stukje te lopen (of trap) en ik ben gewoon kapot.

als ik een stuk ga autorijden dan begint het verhaal eigelijk opnieuw, dus tintelen etc.

Ik ben een ERG rustig persoon, helemaal niet paniekereg etc. , dus ik vind het toch een vreemd verhaal, ik bedoel.. die kortademigheid en druk op de borst, is dat normaal dat dat na een week nog steeds is?

Hopende snel wat wijzer te worden, ben het van de huisarts niet geworden, die luistert niet eens het hele verhaal.

Ik kom NOOIT bij een dokter, NOOIT klachten gemeld bij dokter, dus voel me eigelijk een beetje aan me lot overgelaten.

Wat als ik strax onderweg weer zoiets krijg suf etc, en ik vouw mezelf tussen 2 vrachtwagens ofzo, da wil je toch nie meemaken???

Naja, ik hoor het wel,

Groetjes

Mennow

----------


## Marie

hoi Menno, het zijn inderdaad allemaal klachten die bij hyperventilatie voorkomen.
Hyperventilatie ontstaat trouwens niet altijd door stress, het kan ook door een verkeerde ademhalingstechniek komen.

Ik snap je bezorgdheid, zeker omdat het zo lang aanhoud.
Bij hartproblemen kun je immers precies dezelfde symptomen hebben.
Ik zou als ik jou was zo spoedig mogelijk om een second opinion vragen.
En dan niet door een huisarts, maar door een specialist.

Want het gevoel dat je nu hebt roept ook weer spanning op en dat doet er natuurlijk ook geen goed aan.

Je kunt bij je verzekering vragen hoe dat moet.

sterkte er mee en ik hoop dat je gauw wat duidelijkheid hebt.

----------

Hallo menno

Zou inderdaad naar de specialist gaan ,want die druk op de borst wijst toch in de richting van het hart.
veel sterkte nog

een gast

----------


## Olaf

Hey Menno,

ik ben zelf 27 en lijd al dik 15 jaar aan paniekaanvallen, angststoornissen en ben derhalve ook erg hypochondrisch geworden. Ik weet precies hoe je je voelt.

Allereerst dit: Laat je NOOIT afbluffen door een huisarts. Dat zijn vaak vastgeroeste pillenschrijvers die zich helemaal niet kunnen inleven in iemands psyche. Natuurlijk is het niet eenvoudig diagnoses te stellen, zeker niet bij zulke klachten. Een second opinion is sowieso altijd een must vind ik. 
Pijn in je borst kan veel oorzaken hebben. Als de pijn echt scherp en brandend wordt en gedurende langere tijd en tijdens inspanningen hevig aanblijft kan het toch zijn dat er iets niet helemaal in orde is. 
Neem alles eens rustig door en maak een afspraak met een internist. Gewoon je mond opentrekken en op tafel slaan.

Hyperventilatie is een zeer belastende aandoening die vaak onterecht als wankelmoedige psyche wordt doodgedaan.

Groeten en sterkte ermee

----------


## Thecla

Hi,

Alles wijst toch in de richting van hyperventilatie, ik heb het zelf ook gehad. Eigenlijk vind ik jou het prototype-voorbeeld van iemand met een hyperventilatieaanval zoals je het omschrijft en ik zou me dan ook niet al te druk maken. Het lijken hele ernstige klachten maar het is volkomen onschuldig. De angst voor een nieuwe aanval maakt het vaak dat je gefixeerd bent op je lichaam angst onderdrukt en binnen no-time heb je weer een hyperventilatieaanval. De oorzaken zijn voor iedereen verschillend, maar ik ken veel mensen met hyperventilatie die het kregen omdat ze een stressvolle drukke tijd achter de rug hadden en toen ze tot rust kwamen kwam de hyperventilatie, zoals mijn arts zei: je lichaam en geest zaten in de drukke periode in de 5de versnelling, toen je geest weer tot rust kwam wilde je overschakelen naar de 2de versnelling maar je lichaam blijft in de 5de en dat geeft kortsluiting. Wellicht een teken om het even rustiger aan te doen, misschien wat aan sport of ontspanning te gaan doen, ademhalingsoefeningen, yoga, whatever..... als je er maar voor waakt dat je geen angst voor de angst ontwikkeld want dat ben je verder van huis en ga je hypochondrisch worden en kan de hyperventilatie overslaan in de chronische vorm, ook wel weer van af te komen, maar als je het in het begin direct goed aanpakt heb je de beste kans om er weer helemaal vanaf te komen.
Succes en kop op he? 
Thecla.  :Wink:

----------


## Johan

Ik heb zelf al enkele maanden last van benauwdheid, meestal in combinatie met hartkloppingen en ook ritmestoornissen. Wat bij mij opvalt is, dat het vaak gepaard gaat met een opgeblazen gevoel in de maag. Ik heb van de huisarts al betablockers en maagzuurremmers gekregen, maar die helpen gewoon niet. Over 2 weken kan ik eindelijk bij de internist terecht. Ik ben benieuwd... Hebben jullie trouwens ook last van gaap- en boeraanvallen tijdens de benauwdheid? Ik zit soms wel een half uur onafgebroken te gapen of te boeren, alsof ik net liters koolzuurhoudende drank heb genuttigd. Wat bij mij dan meestal helpt is het volgende: een minuut lang zo min mogelijk keren inademen. Als het ware dus de adem inhouden. Vaak verdwijnen de klachten dan snel. Jullie allemaal succes met de klachten en ik hou jullie op de hoogte van mijn ervaringen bij de internist.


Groet,

Johan

----------


## Thecla

Hi Johan

Ja gapen en boeren zijn bij velen met deze klachten een vaak voorkomend bijverschijnsel, ook een drukkend gevoel op de maag of pijn in de maagstreek. Allemaal erg vervelend maar ja je ademhaling reguleert van alles in je lichaam en bij verkeerd ademhalen gaat er van alles mis met deze regulatie.
Hou ons maar op de hoogte van elkaar kunnen we veel leren en door verhalen van anderen vinden we weer een stukje herkenning en geruststelling wellicht.

Sterkte.

groetjes Thecla

----------


## Marley

Klinkt toch allemaal als hyperventilatie. Ik heb er zelf ook last van en dan krijg ik een onwijze last op mijn borst. Ik ben steeds bang dat het mijn hart is. Dit omdat mijn hartslag ook sneller klopt en ik tintelingen af en toe in de vingers krijg. Maar wanneer ik een kalmeringspil neem (Valium uit Thailand via vriend of diazepam wordt ik snel rustig en zijn echt alle klachten weg. De steekjes en pijn aan de borst (altijd aan de kant van mn hart) zijn dan ook weg. Ik neem aan dat het dan gewoon hyperventilatie is en gaan hartklachten, want ik neem niet aan dat die hiermee ook verdwijnen.

----------


## Eekhoorn77

Omdat de verschijnselen van hyperventilatie en een
hartaanval overeenkomen, mag je geen enkel risico
nemen.

Weet van een geval van een man die al die symptomen
had (inclusief hevige angst) die door een arts afgedaan
werden als "hyperventilatie" en "psychisch".

En de arts volstond met een telefonisch consult
over de "hyperventilatie".

Een paar dagen later was de man dood.

Het was dus wel een hartaanval.

Eekhoorn77.

----------


## Melv

Hey daar,
Ik las boven ergens over iemand bij wie hyperventilatie was geconstateerd...Bij onderzoek werd een tekort aan CALIUM geconstateerd. Hebben deze 2 verband mte elkaar en hoe krijg ik dan meer CALIUM? Als dat mijn kortademigheid verminderd.....
boeren/gapen zijn normaal, komt veel voor bij chronische hyperventilatie omdat je als het ware lucht hapt..

----------


## Xanthos

Het gaat om kalium. Met de K  :Smile: 

 :Big Grin:  Een collega-hyperventileerder

----------


## Kai

Ik weet niet of dit nog gelzen word maarja,
Ook ik heb al meerdere malen last gehad van heftige aanvallen met paniek.
Gister begon het dat me hart raar begon te kloppen daardoor ging ik hyperventileren en toen was het hek van de dam.
Had er al heel lang geen last van gehad en meestal kan ik het onder controle houden maar gister hield het zolang aan dat het heel heftig werd en toen ben ik naar het ziekenhuis gereden, filmpje gemaakt, bloeddrukcontrole , bloed geprikt om het zuurstof in me bloed te bekijken, bleek toch een aanval te zijn.
Nu de volgende dag heb ik steekjes in me borst en dat is wel irri maar ik probeer het onder controle te houden.
1 ding wel, hyperventilatie met paniekaanvallen is zeker zwaar vervelend omdat niemand je begrijpt hoe bang je kan zijn dan.

Hoop dat nog meerdere mensen erover blijven praten hier,

Groetjes 
Kai

----------


## simone kerkhof

hoi ik ben simone kerkhof
moeder van twee kinderen van 4 maanden en een van bijna 3.
heb ook last van hyperventilatie.
heb lang door gelopen maar eens moet je toch toegeven.
ben van de week bij de dokter geweest heb ook maag tabletten gekregen.
probeer nu met sintjanskruid men eigen een beetje rustig te houden.
heb ook veel last van boeren gapen rillingen koude voeten handen.
de meeste in mijn familie zeggen meid je moet er overheen stappen .
ik vraag me af hoe ik dat moet doen.
ze snappen het niet dat het een beperking geeft in je leven.
ze zeggen heb je het te druk kun je de kids niet aan .
nee dat is het niet .
maar ja ben al een paar keer bij de dokter geweest huisartsenpost het is hyperventilatie kan geen kwaad.
maar je wordt er bang van en zeker als je hart over slaat.
heb nu maneule therapie hoop dat dat helpt.

fijn dat je hier lekker kunt kletsen met mensen die weten wat je voelt

----------


## Loes

Ik zou een beetje uitkijken met het gebruik van dat St. Janskruid. Dat kan namelijk ook hartritmestoornissen veroorzaken, al horen hartkloppingen vaak wel bij hyperventilatie. 
Weet in ieder geval zeker, dat je als hartpatient dit niet mag gebruiken. Ik hoop dat je baat zal hebben bij die manuele therapie, want dat het een vervelende kwaal is, dat is zeker&#33;

Het beste ermee. Mvg. Loes.

----------


## simone kerkhof

bedankt loes voor je reactie.
ik voel me op dit moment toch niet zo lekker.
heb wat problemen met mijn schoonmoeder en mijn dochter zit in een spreidbroekje.
ik heb net met mijn oudste zus gepraat helpt wel.
ik ben pas bevallen dus de emos zitten toch heel hoog.

----------


## Loes

Ja Simone, dan valt het ook allemaal niet mee hè? Soms komen er zoveel dingen tegelijk op je af dat je het soms even niet meer ziet zitten. Toch wel fijn dat je er met iemand als bv, je zus over kan praten. Dat lucht soms ook wel op. Vooral als ze je begrijpen.

Kan het misschien ook met postnatale depressies te maken hebben? Of had je die hyperventilatie al voor je zwangerschap? Ik hoop echt voor je dat je hier uit komt want ja, je hebt ook nog je gezin. En ik ben zelf ook moeder van nu 2 grote kinderen, maar moeders mogen en kunnen nooit ziek zijn dacht ik ook altijd. Maar dat kan natuurlijk wel&#33; 

Sterkte ermee en als het je een beetje oplucht of helpt, schrijf gerust hier op dit forum. Vaak zijn er wel mensen die het herkennen en je willen helpen door soms alleen al ff naar je te luisteren en raad willen of kunnen geven.

Mvg, Loes.

----------


## simone kerkhof

De broer van mijn man was net hier.
eerst hield ik me altijd in maar nu niet meer.
huil gewoon verder of ze het leuk vinden of niet.
ik moet het toch ook kwijt.
heb er veel moeite mee maarja.
ze zeggen eerst jij en maak je niet druk om een ander ja dat zijn twee dingen ppffffffff
bedankt loes voor je bericht 
groetjes simone

----------


## Kai

Dat is juist goed, gooi alles eruit, als je alles opkropt ga je je bewust en nog heftige onbewust er aan ergeren en dat wekt een aanval uit.
Ik heb ook wels vaker gehoord, zet je erover, die mensen weten niet waar ze het over hebben, na mijn laatste aanval van de week heb ik me er nog een paar dagen erna rot gevoeld.
Kijk ik ben 24 maar ik heb al zoveel ellende meegemaakt de laatste jaren en ik geen contact meer met familie etc woon in Rdam in me eentje en moet alles maar in me eentje zien te regelen en dat geeft helaas ook veel spanning, ik probeer er maar zo min mogelijk aan te denken.

grt
Kai

----------


## Loes

Precies Kai.

Ook jij, gooi het er maar uit. Desnoods hier op dit forum. Zoals ik al zei, misschien zijn er wel mensen die dit lezen en je wel kunnen en willen helpen. Ik weet eerlijk gezegd ook niet hoe het voelt om zo,n aanval te hebben omdat ik er ook geen last van heb. Maar ik wel een hartinfarct meegemaakt en dat is ook erg. Vooral daarna psychisch. Ik ben er helemaal, voor zover dan, overheen gekomen door positief te denken en te doen. 

Ik weet wel, dat het niet altijd en voor iedereen gemakkelijk is, maar ik zou zeggen als je er zelf niet uitkomt, zoek hulp en blijf er niet te lang zelf mee tobben.
Ook jij het beste ermee en blijf gerust hier schrijven als je wat kwijt wilt.

Mvg, Loes.

----------


## simone kerkhof

kia 

zo iets heeft volgens mijn niet met leeftijd te maken alleen maar met het type mens.
ik terk me alles aan van andere.
en ik sta altijd klaar voor andere kom er nu wel achter beter een goede buurt als een een verre vriend.
heb ook niet zo goed kontakt met mijn schoonmoeder. met mijn eigen ouders wel .
gelukkig. maar snap best als je niemand hebt dat het je tegen zit en dat je er veel last van kan hebben om er boven op te komen ik heb er al moeite mee met best veel mensen om me heen maar als je er alleen voor staat is dat nog moeilijker ben nu voort eens eerlijk antwoord aan het geven hoop dat het zo als vandaag veder gaat .
heb wel al kontakt gelegd met maatschappelijk werk.
kan je toch meer aan vertellen.
snappen je vaak beter en ze zijn vreemde.
kia hoop dat je er snel uit komt en dat je er ook weer streker uit komt hoop ik ook voor mezelf dan kan ik en jij er weer langer tegen

groetjes simone

----------


## kees

Hoy


Mensen als je Kaliumtekort hebt kan je hartklachten krijgen, neem dus bananen of andere bronnen, of beter slik een kaliumpil voor een maand of zo, en stap daarna over op een goede multi en vit c liefst van plantina zijn de beste.

Ik heb al jaren hyperventilatie maar heb het onder kontrole, ik eet gezond en slik ook deze supplementen onze voeding is niet meer toerijkend door onze manier van massaproductie van voeding.

Wat ook erg goed is zijn mineralen van schindele echt steenmeel is goedkoop een kilo voor 27 euro waar je een jaar me doet, waar alles inzit, zelfs de minst bekende stofjes als borium en strontium, maar ook kalium, , en kijk ook eens op de pillie willie site of drrath.com.

kalium is erg belangrijk voor hartfunctie, maar let op teveel is giftig en kan hartritmestoornissen veroorzaken of zelfs hartstilstand maar dan moet je wel erg veel langdurig slikken, elke goede vitamineboer heeft het on goede verhoudingen.

Aanvaardbare dagelijkse opnamehoeveelheid kalium (K) 
Leeftijd Kalium (milligram) per kg lichaamsgewicht 
0 - 11 maand 38 -78 
1 - 3 jaar 800 - 1000 
4 - 6 jaar 1100 - 1400 
7 - 10 jaar 1600 - 2000 
11 - 18 jaar 2000 - 3100 
Volwassenen 2000 - 4000 
60 - plussers 2000 - 4000 
zwangerschap 2000 - 4000 
borstvoeding 2000 - 4000 



Eet dus gezond

----------


## Francois

> _Originally posted by Melv_@16-03-2004, 10:54:36
> * Hey daar,
> Ik las boven ergens over iemand bij wie hyperventilatie was geconstateerd...Bij onderzoek werd een tekort aan CALIUM geconstateerd. Hebben deze 2 verband mte elkaar en hoe krijg ik dan meer CALIUM? Als dat mijn kortademigheid verminderd.....
> boeren/gapen zijn normaal, komt veel voor bij chronische hyperventilatie omdat je als het ware lucht hapt..*


 Hallo,

Kalium is een belangrijk mineraal een bestanddeel van het bloed en nodig in de waterhuishouding.
Wanneer men cortizone gebruikt vernietigd dit de Kalium in het lichaam en wordt vervangen door het lichaam door natrium of zout,maar dit heeft de eigenschap water aan te trekken,zodat de weefsels een teveel aan water bevatten en men eigelijk opzwelt.
Een rijke natuurlijke bron van Kalium is onder andere noten en bananen en het witte onder de oranje pel van de appelsien.

Groeten,Francois.

----------


## Francesco55

Ik heb zeker geen Kalium-tekort, maar wel symptomen die lijken op wat ik hier lees. 

Sinds anderhalve week heb ik met grote regelmaat last van hartkloppingen (overslaan van het hart). Ooit wel eens eerder gehad, maar niet extreem en in andere vorm. Destijds had ik het in ruste, nu als ik me enigszins inspan. Bij gewoon wandelen is het al prijs. Merkwaardig genoeg niet als ik hard de trap oploop. Dan heb ik geen centje pijn. Als het begint, dan slaat mijn hart om de vier, vijf, zes hartslagen een keer over en dat dan minimaal tien maal op rij. Ik heb er geen pijn bij, niet op de borst, niet in de linkerarm, soms wel een rotgevoel in de maag en het gevoel dat mijn hart in mijn keel zit te kloppen. Sinds enkele dagen word ik soms ook kortademig. 

Naar de huisarts geweest. Flink wat oefeningen gedaan om het probleem te reproduceren, maar inderdaad, het tandartseffect, slechts één klein overslagje. De huisarts zei dat ik me geen zorgen hoefde te maken omdat mijn hart volgens hem heel gezond reageerde en mijn bloeddruk niet extreem hoog werd bij die oefeningen. Opdrukken en diepe kniebuigingen. Ik kan een hartfilmpje laten maken, maar ben niet zo ondersteboven van ziekenhuizen. 

Maar nu ik hier het een en ander lees, krijg ik, terwijl ik alleen aan mijn hart denk, bijna het idee dat ik last heb van hyperventilatie. 

Overigens merk ik zelf helemaal niks van een snellere ademhaling, wel ga ik ermeer op letten met alle gevolgen van dien volgens mij. Wel lijken sommige symptomen (hartkloppingen, pijn in de maagstreek, onwezenlijk gevoel, benauwd, angst, vreemd gevoel op de op borst, brok in de keel) op wat ik hier lees. Niet bijvoorbeeld mijn hartslag want die wordt echt niet sneller dan 72. 

Wat kan een huisarts hier eventueel voor voorschrijven? Is hyperventilatie trouwens een rotwoord bij de huisarts? Die diagnose is namelijk helemaal niet bij hem opgekomen, terwijl het er volgens mij toch veel van wegheeft. Overigens niets ten nadele van mijn huisarts, want ik ben er heel tevreden over.

----------


## marjanne

hallo,
bij mij is de diagnose ook gestelt door de homeophaat hyperventilatie,
en dat maakt mij een stuk geruster k dacht ook de hele tijd dat het mijn hart was, maar als je je er op gaat ficteren word het alleen maar erger. k denk er nu maar weinig meer aan en het gaat een stuk beter, k heb van de homeophaat wat gekregen en het gaat nu een stuk beter.
dus misschien kun je een keer naar een homeophaat gaan misschien dat zij je kunnen helpen je kan het proberen. en daar word er echt tijd voor je genomen en praten over je problemen, en niet zoals bij de huisarts die je zo maar weer weg stuurt.

sterkte, mvg marjanne

----------


## wilma_24

Hallo,

Ook bij mij is de diagnose hyperventilatie geconstateerd, chronische hyperventilatie. Vreselijk&#33;&#33;
Soms wens ik wel eens dat ik iets lichamelijks heb waartegen ik een pufje of pilletje in kan nemen, en hub weg die benauwdheid.
Ik heb het altijd benauwd. 24 uur per dag. Als ik wakker wordt begint het al. Of ik nu thuis ben, op het werk, aan het sporten, maakt niet uit.
Ook als ik lekker gezellig met mijn mannetje op de bank zit een filpmpje te kijken of als we uit eten zijn, het is er altijd. Constant heb ik het gevoel dat er een brok in mijn keel zit, luchthonger, pijn op de borst.....etc.

Kennen jullie buteyko therapie? Ik zit er over te denken om dit te gaan doen en vroeg me af of er mensen zijn met ervaringen..
En EFT? Heeft een van jullie dat wel eens geprobeerd? De laatste: mind tuning, ben ook nieuwsgierig naar de ervaringen hiermee.
Alle andere tips zijn natuurlijk ook welkom&#33;

Verder vraag ik mij af of er mensen zijn met dezelfde klachten als ik, de echt de chronische, altijd aanwezige, vorm.

Heel erg bedankt voor de antwoorden.

Groetjes,
Wilma

----------


## monique18383

hoi allemaal,
Ik ben een meisje van 21 ik ben getrouwd en heb een dochtertje van 14 maanden.
2 maanden geleden heb ikvoor het eerst een aanval gehad van hyperventilatie.Sinsdien is het alleen maar erger geworden ik sta er nu zelfs mee op.Omdat ik bang ben dat het erger word en dat het misschien toch ook mn hart is ontvlucht ik continu de plekken waar ik er last van heb gehad.Dus ook mn eigen huis wat niet echt goed werkt voor mn relatie.Ik ben opzoek naar dingen die ontspannend werken dus als iemand tips heeft ik hoor het graag.
Iedereen veel succes en alvast bedankt.

groetjes monique  :Smile:

----------


## luchthappertje

[COLOR=blue]Nou hier nog zo&#39;n ventilatie klant. Altijd veel stress en zorgen in mijn leven gekend, maar nooit hyperventilatie gehad. Tot in mei jl. Ik ging gezellig dagje naar Zeeland, maar reed al onrustig van huis weg, beetje luchthappend zeg maar. Paar keer gestopt, toch verder gereden. Ik legde wel de link met hyperdepiep en bedacht dat ik op de ademhaling moest letten. Ik moest een brug over, die ik al 36 jaar over ga. Ineens bedacht ik: &#39;er is geen vluchtstrook&#39;, zomaar plotseling kwam die gedachte boven. Krijg ik me daar toch een paniekaanval zeg, echt niet normaal, dacht werkelijk dat mijn tijd gekomen was. Daarna regelmatig last, ook in winkels etc. 1x een aanval in de douche gekregen, waarbij ik letterlijk dacht dat ik gek aan het worden was. Durfde bijna niet meer naar buiten, maar mezelf toch gedwongen deze gekkigheid te overwinnen. Fysiotherapie gehad etc, maar het zit op e.o.a. manier ineens in mijn systeem. Ernstige aanvallen heb ik niet meer gehad, die kan ik onderdrukken inmiddels, maar net als bij Wilma, is het de hele dag aanwezig. Kan me niet meer ontspannen en denk de hele dag aan mijn ademhaling, zelfs bij een leuke film kijken. Ik word er hondsmoe van. Alle klachten die hier beschreven worden, heb ik ook. Weet ondertussen wel dat het onschadelijk is, maar het is verrotte lastig. Op een verjaardag, waarbij ik me moet concentreren op een gesprek, heb ik er dus geen last van, omdat ik er dan onbewust niet aan denk en wordt afgeleid. Maar zodra ik de auto in stap, begint de ellende weer. Het beheerst mijn leven enorm. En het rare is, als ik er geen last van heb, dan denk ik: &#39;oh jee, ik voel mijn hart niet kloppen, staat vast stil&#39;, met het gevolg natuurlijk, dat ik weer ga hyperventileren en zo hou ik de cirkel lekker rond voor mezelf. Het moet toch te doorbreken zijn, zou je denken. Ik weet alleen niet hoe. :wacko:

----------


## mysterie

toen ik jullie verhalen las,begon ik ook weer...tdoem tdoem tdoem,

maar nu ik weet niet de enige te zijn heb ik het niet zo veel.

die gekke huisarts van mij vind het leuker om op zn schermpje te kijken
of hij wat pilletjes kan vinden..hartslag,bloeddruk en pols vond ie allemaal prima eigenlijk...maarja als je bij em zit heb je er toevallig net geen last van..hmm?

en weet je wat:misschien moeten we gewoon met zn alle "denken"
dat we het niet hebben&#33;&#33;

ik heb dank zij jullie allemaal een beetje geleerd er "niet" aan te denken...we zijn in ons hoofd ook veel te druk bezig dezer dagen,
pleur dat mobieltje weg&#33;ga niet naar salou maar schotland ofzo,
zeg dat afspraakje af als je geen zin hebt..

he succes allemaal.. (het IS NIKS&#33;&#33 :Wink:

----------


## Ronald393

Lees hier veel berichtjes over mensen met hyperventilatie en hypogondische acitiviteiten. Ik kan jullie vertellen dat ik er al jaren last van heb en nog geen enkele manier gevonden heb het definitief uit mijn leven te krijgen. Niet de medicijnen, niet de huisartsen en geen enkele specialist die mij kan helpen. Nu is het echt niet zo dat is zielig ben ofzo, maar als je al bij een ingegroeide teennagel denkt dat je dood gaat (bij wijze van spreken natuurlijk) dan leid je niet echt een comfortabel leven. Dus als er iemand is die net zoals ik (en vele anderen) dezelfde klachten hebben en die wel een manier gevonden hebben om er definitief van af te komen, dan horen wij dat graag&#33;&#33;&#33;

Ronald

----------


## Ronald393

Oh ja....

Emailtjes mogen ook.... op [email protected]


Bedankt&#33;&#33;&#33;

Ronald

----------


## coco1980

hoi hoi,

Herken het, ik heb zelf al 4 jaar last van hyperventilatie. En ik werd alleen maar banger en heb daardoor ook hypochondrie erbij gekregen... dat omdat mensen mij bang maakten met dingen als... misschien is het wel je bloedsopmloop of wie weet hart problemen. Echt ik dezelfde klachten hoor... alles tintelt mij, ook mijn tong. Druk op de borst en lamme armen herken ik ook. Je moet er eens op letten of je je schouders ook gespannen houd als je er weer last van krijgt. Of je ze ook opgetrokken hebt. Als je hyperventileert verkrampt er veel. Doordat je belangrijke organen en weefsels zuurstof nodig hebben reageert je lichaam automatish zo dat alle uiteinden van je lichaam eerst minder zuurstof krijgen. Niet erg alleen daardoor gaat alles tintelen. Als je weer tot rust komt kan het wel even duren voor het getintel over gaat. Maar niets om je zorgen over te maken. Weet het het is heel vervelend. Maar ik het het al heel lang en weet ondertussen wat voor klachten je ervan kan krijgen. suc6 ermee

----------


## coco1980

Als ik sommige verhalen lees denk ik wel terug aan mijn eigen aanvallen... Ik had elke dag wel 3 paniekaanvallen wat gepaard ging met hyperventilatie. Ik lees dingen zoals &#39;&#39;dacht dat mijn tijd gekomen was&#39;&#39; en het is niet om te lachen op dat moment maar ik herinner me weer wat. Ik heb zo vaak midden in de nacht vriendinnen gebeld... De huisartsenpost... in het weekeind langs de dokter... met dingen zoals een tintelende linkerhelft van mijn lichaam. Ik kreeg steeds meer klachten en op een gegeven moment ging ik denken dat ik enge ziektes had.. hartproblemen... of misschien mijn bloedsomloop. was bang voor een hartstilstand en het werd zo erg dat ik bij elk pijntje, bultje of vlekje meer gekke dingen ging denken. Dacht op een gegeven moment dat ik kanker had omdat ik van alles voelde wat niet goed was. Nu denk ik maar zo...
Hoe kan een mens een hartziekte, aderverkalking, kanker een hartstilstand en infarct allemaal tegelijk hebben? dat zou echt zeer zeldzaam zijn. Op dit moment ben ik nog wel bang voor mijn bloedsomloop terwijl ik al vrij vaak na gekeken ben door een arts... Ben er bijna en zet gewoon door. Wil van me hyperventilatie en hypochondrie af... maar dat is een heel gevecht... voor een buitenstaander niet echt goed te bevatten...  :Wink:

----------


## Dinal

Hoi,

twee weken geleden heb ik ook last gkregen van pijn op de borst, het hart dat op hol sloeg, tintelingen in de handen, koude voeten, licht in het hoofd en een algeheel slap gevoel. Ik was al bekend met het verschijnsel hyperventilatie maar toch ben ik naar de eerste hulp gegaan. Dacht dat ik dood ging. Daar werd ook een tekort aan Kalium geconstateerd, net als bij de schrijver van het eerste bericht. Nu ben ik bij de cardioloog en die zei zeker te weten dat dit tekort aan Kalium zeker niet aan hyperventilatie is toe te schrijven. Ik eet goed, bananen, noten, zaken waar Kalium in zit dus daar ligt het niet in. Nu blijkt dat ik suierziekte heb. Dit zou dan het tekort aan Kalium verklaren. Tip: laat je bloed eens op glucose controleren. Als die langdurig boven de 6 mmol is heb je suikerziekte,

groeten,

Dinal

----------


## Ronald37

Hallo,
Ik ben een 37 jarige jm die sinds drie jar (na een traumatische ervaring te hebben moeten doorstaan) enkele malen per jaat last heeft van hyperventilatieaanvallen. Het laatste jaar is het zo dat ik na zo'n aanval een geruime periode 'licht'in het hoofd blijf. Via huisarts naar fysio doorverwezen, om mijn ademhaling te verbeteren. Na 2 sessies merk ik het veschil wel, het licht gevoel in het hoofd is aanzienlijk gereduceerd. Als ik een aanval voel opkomen, dan kan ik met mijn buikademhaling de zaak redelijk onder controle houden, op hartkloppingen na !

Nu heb ik wel nog last van steekjes in mijn hartstreek, waarover ik me dan weer zorgen maak. Is dit terecht? Moet ik hier iets mee ?
Wie kan mij adviseren?

Een twijfelachtige jm

groet voor degene die nog op vacantie moeten, prettige vacantie

Ronald

----------


## Hilde

Hoi Ronald en anderen,

Balen he! Je wordt er ook heel erg onzeker van. Medische shiatsu helpt heel erg goed is mijn ervaring. Hyperventilatie heeft ook te maken met blokkades en niet genoeg "gegrond" zijn, vandaar de "hoge ademhaling" Klinkt misschien wat zweverig maar dat is het echt niet. Je kunt als je shiatsu intypt bij google op sites komen waar je er meer over kan lezen. Mij helpt het in ieder geval heel goed....eindelijk, want ik heb al heel wat gedaan. Ik weet sinds anderhalf jaar ook dat ik de ziekte van Addison-Biermer heb (=vit.B12 tekort wegens het niet natuurlijk opnemen daarvan) Veel klachten lijken ook op hyperventilatie. daarnaast ben je ook heel erg moe, pijn in je spieren na lichte inspanning, concentratieproblemen etc. Een pijnlijke tong is ook een heel duidelijk symptoom (hoeft niet) Mocht je deze klachten herkennen of krijgen ga dan eens naar de volgende site: http://home.hetnet.nl/~hindrikdejong/index.html
Ik weet dat ik naast deze ziekte ook nog wel hyperventileer, dit heb ik al 22 jaar bij tijd en wijlen. Succes en sterkte! Oja, heel hard de trap op en af lopen of met je voeten op de grond stampen helpt ook als je een aanval op voelt komen! Groetjes van Hilde

----------


## Gast2

Hallo allemaal, 
prettig om dit te lezen en te herkennen.
Ook ik heb sinds een week last van dezelfde klachten: kortademig, brok in de keel, gevoel alsof mijn hart sneller kort, vermoeid gevoel in de schouders en armen en neiging tot boeren. Heb een week voordat dit begon wel last van spanningen gehad, maar ben over het algemeen ook een rustige persoon die zich nooit snel druk maakt. Volgens de huisarts zijn dit toch hyperventilatieklachen.

Weet iemand toevallig of dit problemen kan geven met duiken? Daarbij is het heel belangrijk dat de lucht weer voldoende uit de longen kan ontsnappen.
Ik merk overigens wel dat op momenten dat ik volledig ergens op geconcentreerd ben, zoals bijvoorbeeld flink sporten, ik nergens last van heb.

----------


## KimMaY

Ello allemaal... 

Ik ben blij te horen dat de symptomen die julie hebben bij hyperventilatie overeen komen met die van mij ... Ik heb namelijk : Benauwdheid, sufheid, tintelingen, onregelmatige hartslag, kortademig enz.... Vaak heb ik ook gedacht dat dit wat ik had nooit hyperventilatie kon zijn .. ook al constateerde iedereen dat wel. Ik ben dan ook naar de dokter gegaan en heb mij hart en longen laten beluisteren , en daar was niks mis mee. Dit is dan wel weer een kleine geruststelling ( want vaak maak je je bij hyperventilatie toch zorgen ). Tegenwoordig loop ik bij een tyrapheute en zij helpt mij wel goed. 

Wat ik ook nog even wou zeggen,... voor de mensen die zelfs sochtends als ze uit bed komen, zelfs nog symptomen hebben van hyper ( wat raar is als je denkt dat je lichaam snachts automatisch de ademhaling of wat dan ook regelt).. dan kan het zijn dat je zelfs in je slaap Hyperventilatie heb gehad ( het kan dus ook onbewust).. 

En nog 1 weetje: 
Meer dan 10% van de nederlanders heeft Hyperventilatie... 

Groetjessss Kim!!...

----------


## rina

Hoi hoi
Ik heb al jaren last van hyperventilatie,je leert er mee leven,maar ik heb wel een hoop beperkingen.
Zo durf ik dus niet met het openbaar vervoer,ik ga niet in een lift,en deuren doe ik nooit op slot.
Bij het idee al dat ik ergens niet meer uit ken,ga ik al hyperventileren.
Op dit moment heb ik ook een aanval,die al een paar dagen duurt.
De druk op mijn borst is nu weg,maar het lijkt wel of mijn keel word dicht geknepen,en dat is vrij beangstigend.
Ik vind het fijn om hier mijn verhaal kwijt te kunnen,want hier begrijpen de mensen waar ik het over heb,en in je dagelijkse leven is dat nog wel eens anders.
Heb me net geregistreerd,en ben van plan om regelmatig de ervaringen van andere mensen hier te gaan lezen.
Gr Rina

----------


## gerda72

Hoi Allemaal,

Ik heb net al jullie berichtjes zitten lezen over hyperventilatie. Zelf heb ik 20 jaar geleden mijn eerste aanval gehad van hyperventilatie waardoor ik 1,5 uur niet meer bij kennis was. De schrik daarna heeft een groot deel van mijn leven beheerst. 2 jaar later overleed mijn dochter waardoor de hyper erger werd. De hyper heeft bij mijn een eigen leven gekregen toen in die zin ik liet me leiden door de angst van toen. Toen ons tweede kindje in de zwangerschap overleed kwam ik bij een fysiotherapeut terecht die mij ontspanningstherapie gaf. Ze liet mij voelen hoe een gespannen lichaam en een ontspannen lichaam voelde. Tips voor een aanval want je voel ze opkomen zijn: polsen met ijskoud water nat maken, daarna je slapen nat maken met koud water dit geeft een signaal naar je hart dat deze rustiger moet gaan kloppen. Je ogen dicht doen en dan rustig van 100 naar 0 tellen dit lijdt je angst die je opdat moment echtwel heb af. Veel dingen gebeuren ook door je onderbewust zijn. Ik heb het jaren ontkend dat ik het had en dacht ook dat ik de vreselijkste dingen had omdat het inderdaad dezelfde klachten geeft als een hartaanval. Nu ik er positief mee omgaat en mijn angsten overwint dus gewoon weer die auto instappen of de achtbaan in stappen De eerste keren komt die aanval weer terug want je bent bang dat het je weer overkomt. Maar na drie keer ga je merken dat het steeds langer wegblijft. Verzet je gedachten naar positief denken of andere gedachten zoals terugtellen, denken dat je op het strand leg en haal daar alles bij de handdoeken de mensen de zee de geluiden etcetc Doordat je daarmee bezig bent lijdt het de hyper af en zakt het weer. Ik moet zeggen na mijn therapie durf ik weer over bruggen, onder tunnels en in atracties enz het heeft 10 jaar mijn leven beheerst en ik win nu steeds meer waardoor de hyper weg blijft. In april dit jaar kreeg mijn man een hyper aanval wij dachten dat het neurologisch was hij was in de war trok het infuus eruit de borststikkers en sloeg de verpleging weg en wilde steeds uit zijn bed komen. Bij hem hebben ze bloed uit de slagader gehaald waardoor zij konden zien dat hij hyperventilatie had er zat veel gas daarvan in zijn bloed. Om het te bevestigen kon hij naar de longarts toe. Ik heb hem gelijk naar mijn fysiogestuurd waardoor hij nu ook weet hoe spanning en ontspanning voelt kreeg deze tips ook mee om je ademhaling onder controle te krijgen. Hij durfde niet meer naar zijn werk ( is zelfstandigondernemer) ik heb hem iedere dag naar zijn werk gebracht en beetje bij beetje zijn angst weggenomen omdat hij het tijdens zijn werk kreeg. Zijn compagnon heeft hem daar ook goed bij geholpen door de irritaties van telefoontjes op zicht te nemen en hem wat te laten rommelen met de werkzaamheden gewoon relaxt. Beiden hebben we hem ook steeds positief en humoristisch benaderd waardoor hij 2 wk later toch zelf weer ging werken. Hij doet nu alles weer is gestopt met therapie en voelt zich geweldig.
Mijn ervaring is hoe langer je met hyperventilatie loopt hoe meer het jouw leven gaat beheersen hoe moeilijker het wordt om de touwtjes weer over te nemen. Maar ontspanning andere omgeving andere gedachtes juist de angsten opzoeken daar bereik je zoveel mee. En echt ervan ben je eigenlijk nooit maar je gaat het herkennen en door je snelle handelingen krijg je het onder controle waardoor je niet meer de sterke paniekaanvallen hyperaanvallen of verkrampingen krijg.

----------


## touria

hallo ik heb de laatste tijd heel veel pijn in mijn liner arm dat trekt helemaal naar mijn nek een mijn schouwders weet ken dit of heeft die

----------


## Nynke-22

Al die adviezen zijn natuurlijk allemaal geweldig. Maar de beste tip is gewoon naar jezelf luisteren.. Als je naar je eigen lichaam luistert voel je al snel signalen loskomen waarvan jij er geen lekker gevoel bij hebt. Als dat het geval is. Laat je gewoon onderzoeken! Sta erop! En laat je niet de les lezen.. Je betaalt er uiteindelijk ook een hoop verzekeringsgeld voor! En dat is niet het enige.. Je voelt je al die tijd gezond en je bent geen dokterloper.. Ineens krijg je dit en staat je leven gewoon even op de kop.. Laat jezelf onderzoeken! En als uit die onderzoeken wijzen dat er niks is uitgekomen. Dan pas kun je werken aan wat het onderliggende probleem wel is! Ik ben van mening dat je pas moet luisteren naar anderen als je ZELF voor de 100 procent achter je eigen signalen van je lichaam staat.. Advies en tips zijn natuurlijk mooi meegenomen. Maar je innerlijke verstand bepaalt uiteindelijk wat je ermee doet.. 
Succes!

----------


## belladonna

ik heb ook hyperventilatie. Geconstateerd door ziekenhuis en psycholoog. Psych zegt dat je, op het moment dat je een aanval hebt, (moeilijk adem halen, brok in de keel, pijn op de borst, angstaanvallen en hart op 1200 toeren) je lichaam zich in wezen (onbewust) voorbereid op iets ergs of engs omdat jij ZELF denkt dat er wat gaat gebeuren. (ik heb een fobie angst om dood te gaan bijvoorbeeld) Het beste wat je kan doen is een rondje hardlopen, springtouwen (ja echt waar!) of rekenen. Klinkt idioot, maar daarmee gaat de aanval over. Maar nu ontdek ik een nieuw symptoom.. Weet iemand of hoofdpijn/steekjes in hoofd en een tintelende (rechter)arm ook bij hyperventilatie horen?

----------


## sonjaa

Voor wat betreft kalium. Ik zou niet zomaar zelf kalium gaan slikken. Laat de huisarts je bloed op kalium laten onderzoeken. Ik ben zelf uiteindelijk, na lang half/half rond te hebben gelopen, op een totaal onverwacht moment voor de vlakte gegaan en heb toen 3dagen in het ziekenhuis gelegen.
Ik geef zelf de voorkeur aan een kaliumrijk dieet, dus een dieet met basen en weinig zuren, hoewel ik zowel kaliumpillen als kaliumdrank in de kast heb staan. Ik probeer het zonder die rommel.
Gedroogd fruit, fruit (vooral avocado en bananen) en groente (aardappelen, tomaten) zijn de kaliumbrengers.
Dit is weliswaar een erg oud onderwerp, maar iemand die er via Google op terecht komt, heeft er misschien wat aan.
Sonjaa

----------

